# Anyone had ivf then moved to IUIs as cheaper alternative?



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all,

On my second ivf cycle which hasn't gone great.
Given the cost of ivfs and the fact I got pregnant previously with an iui, although m/c - I wondered if I should go back to trying IUIs, as this is less costly, less invasive, etc? 

I know the chances are less but maybe my body works better without all the interference. Not sure what to do at this stage and cost is a massive factor..

Anyone else done this or thought about doing this ?


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Helen

So sorry to read of your recent bfn   

I know of 2 ffers who started with IUI, went onto IVF then went back to IUI and got a positive (and both now have their babies)  - cocochanel1 and lulumead, they were both natural IUIs too.

Wishing you loads of luck for your next treatment and hoping that it is the lucky one     

Some1

xx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi some1,

Thanks so much for getting in touch. Really helps, thank you.

We are weighing up all our options, and think we will do some IUIs whilst waiting to save up to do our next ivf. You never know!!

Thanks again xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Helen - glad my post was helpful to you    Sending you loads of      for your next treatment

Some1

xx


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Ladies


My FSH level is high (highest 12.4) and was wondering if I could use donor egg and do IUI.


I don't believe any Dr now, I was told I wont be able to have my own children and need to use DE.


Any advice?


Hugs  


Hope x


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Hope,

Sorry Hun I have no idea about donor eggs and IUI? Don't know how that would work in terms of an eggs being released and then using iui to fertilise?

Really sorry I can't be more help.

Have you tried another clinic for advice? If you are not happy with your dr's opinion?

 hope some of the other ladies on here can help xx


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Helenx


Thank you for your kind words. I am very sorry to hear about your   , so recent too   . Like me I cant get over my last and first treatment. It didnt work for us (I dont stimulate very well) 


I am seeing here lots of women with low AMH and still getting pregnant.


To anyone else reading this: Can I still use my own eggs with sperm donor (IUI)? Even as a poor responder?


regards

Hope xx


----------

